# Landscape scrimshaw



## Bkeepr (Nov 22, 2016)

this was a request for a golf enthusiast.  The knife is a Bear and Sons mastodon ivory handle.  thanks for looking!


----------



## onedude (Nov 22, 2016)

Great Job!
D. Adams
Jn. 3:16


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Colorful - nice work!


----------

